# HHO 2010 FOALS



## Serenity087 (4 January 2010)

Go on then... who's due?

Dori-ann Gray  X Bollin Terry  - Due 14th March

Am I excited!! You betchya!


----------



## hettie123 (4 January 2010)

I have to wait until end of May/start of June for my two to foal - I am sooooo excited already!!


----------



## not_with_it (4 January 2010)

I have a Benetton Dream foal due 23rd April. I cant wait.


----------



## the watcher (4 January 2010)

Emerald is due another HTobago foal later this summer to be a full brother or sister to the yearling we already have


----------



## charlimouse (4 January 2010)

My mares Sempers Spirit foal is due 8th June, so quite a while yet. I'm sooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linali (4 January 2010)

my voltaire mare is due 21/03/10 daddy is Balou de Rouet and my Emilion mare is due 02/08/10 (a late one!) is having a Davinci van Erpekom baby. Im wishing the time away lol


----------



## Faberge (4 January 2010)

I'm awaiting what I'm really hoping will be the FIRST EVER Adonnis baby (provided that the mare covered just after mine doesn't try and win the race!) out of my gorgeous Fidertanz mare. I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## The_snoopster (4 January 2010)

My mare is due in August so ages away yet, she is in foal to Rainbow Jack and is due to foal the day after my friends mare foaling date who is also in foal to Jack.


----------



## Enfys (4 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Emerald is due another HTobago foal later this summer to be a full brother or sister to the yearling we already have 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, that will be interesting to see whether you get the same as Onyx. Exciting.

I have had full siblings from the bay arab x  palomino QH, a bay filly and a chestnut colt, interchangable shape, filly was a much nicer 'person' from the start than the colt, until he was weaned and then he became a nice person too.

Sorrel overo APHA x palomino AQHA (so registerable as an APHA) due late March/early April

Palomino AQHA x ??? due maybe July, she had a bay last year so it is a lottery what she produces this year, and when.


----------



## devilwoman (4 January 2010)

I'm probably the last due - my lovely mare is due to foal 23/09/09 - and i'm literally wishing the time away.


----------



## mojito (4 January 2010)

Mare (conn x arab) in foal to Builders Delight (connemara pony) due 12th April 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhhh i cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Brenjack (4 January 2010)

My Ottergayle mare is due to Classic Juan on Mar 24th. Can't wait - just hope she doesnt delay as i can't wait.


----------



## Bananaman (4 January 2010)

I have two due mid may, a Medoc mare and a Mooiman, both due to Amour G.


----------



## Twizzel (4 January 2010)

My friends have a Westfallian mare due to a coloured Welsh x TB... not sure when she's due as ran with stallion for 8 months but vet said on 3/12/09 that she had a week to go and she's hanging on and still no foal, pretty imminent though


----------



## lindsayH (4 January 2010)

My cremello connemara mare is due march 2010 to a piebald stallion, which very sadly is not the one pictured above this post ^. Bananaman, he's gorgeous!


----------



## TheresaW (4 January 2010)

Dolly is in foal to Sambertino &amp; due 9th May.


----------



## breezing (4 January 2010)

Bernwode Brokat foal due 4th June but she was 2 weeks early  at last foaling


----------



## DW Team (4 January 2010)

A friends mare is due to foal 14 Feb!  She is normally not easy to get in foal and yes you guessed it this time she took first time!!


----------



## Beatrice5 (4 January 2010)

Anytime now until March ! would love to see pics of others due before March to see how she compares to give me any clues 
	
	
		
		
	


	





When we get the chance I am taking some pics of my girl for you all to peruse !


----------



## holiday (4 January 2010)

5th March 2010             Juswith Sindoor x            Don Ricoss

12th March 2010           Baby Hoss  x                   Sempers Spirit

3rd April 2010               Silver x                             Garuda K

25th April 2010              Pippin  x                          Johnny

15th May 2010               Lucrative Perk x              Putra Sandhurst

19th May 2010               Bathleyhills Sea Swift x    Casino Royale K

21st May 2010                Blaircourt Touchwood x  Thistledown Copper Lustre

2nd June 2010                Mona x                            FS Dont Worry

8th June 2010                 Marieke  x                       Daydream

19th July 2010                Bathleyhills Arabella x    Daydream

1st August 2010              Chanel V  x                     Simply The Best

3rd August 2010             First Lady x                     Daydream

These are our girls its going to be a long stud season lol!!


----------



## Touchwood (5 January 2010)

The three of my own that are due are - 

Mo-Jo (Maximillian Saluut x Demonstrator x Pericles) x Woodlander Rockstar

Posh Spice (Fleetwater Opposition x Hotfoot x Crepello) x Groomsbridge May I

Ell Bee Bee (Criminal Law x Riberetto x Ben Novus) x Vagebont


----------



## Mosh (5 January 2010)

Friends foal is due in Late June I think it was.
Mare is out of Animo bloodlines and daddy is Primitive Proposal.

Can't wait!


----------



## cruiseline (5 January 2010)

Our babies due in 2010 are:-


SANDRINA (Sandro x Nordlicht) in foal to CHAOS (Cassini I x Caletto I) Due 15th April

TILANA S (Wolfgang x Ramiro) in foal to CASH POINT (Com Air x Chamonix) Due 15th April

RYBALIA (Calvados x Wisconsin) in foal to LEGRANDE (Lefevre x Oklan) Due 1st May

DIAMOND PERGOLA (Diamond Rock x Colestown Girl) in foal to LEGRANDE (Lefevre x Oklan) Due 24th May

CRUISE DELIGHT (Cruise On x Horace) in foal to COULEUR ROUGE (Cordalme Z x Grannus) Due 24th May

HARROELL CANDLELITE (Tsing Lite x Oakley Bubbling Spring) in foal to TALPONCIAU BESWICK (Boston Bentick x Keston Royal Occasion) Due 5th July

NAVARNA (Karnaval x Aswan) in foal to LEGRANDE (Lefevre x Oklan) Due 7th July

KAZACHKA (Peleng x Silver Scenario) in foal to LEGRANDE (Lefevre x Oklan) Due 9th July


Then we have our miniature babies :-


ES ESTATES SERENDIPITY in foal to BANNER SHADOWS MOON CRUISER Due 1st May 

WYOMING in foal to ZEALSHOUSE BAYWATCH Due 1st May 

LEILEH in foal to MISTHAVEN ARROWS HIGH Due 21st May.


Looks like it will be a busy old time at the stud this year


----------



## koeffee (5 January 2010)

pandora(kingston x notaris x ramiro) in foal fto holme grove calypso.
annie (animo x golden exchange) in foal to saphir duri de assi x major dela couer.
abbey (stone grove ace x diamond) hg calypso. all due in april


----------



## BallyshanHorses (5 January 2010)

We have 7 due.

Ballyshan Diva(Ricardo Z X Carnival Night) ift Russel,
Ballyshan Lady(Cavalier Royal) ift VDL Arkansas,
Ballyshan Claudia(Lux Z X Diamond Lad) ift Mermus R,
Loch View Lass(Animo X Cabby) ift Capitalist,
Ballyshan Vegus(VDL Arkansas X Cavalier Royal) ift Mermus R,
Ballyshan Cleopatra(Cobra X VDL Arkansas) ift Verdi,
Ballyshan Belle(Fastness X Persian Bold) ift Capitalist.


www.ballyshanhorses.webs.com


----------



## librauk (8 January 2010)

two due :
Lucy V (Blaze O' gold x Caerleon) - Prestige VDL- May 1st
Florentyna ( Carroll's Flight x Frenchwood) - Hemmingway- May 19th


----------



## angrovestud (8 January 2010)

Three Due
 March,4 Angrove Dance Girl,(Sarahs's Pride X Sadie) ift Ricco
 March 21 Bond Angel Eyes,  (Dr Fong X Speedybird) ift Ricco
 May 8th Tickle Pink, (Turtle Island X Feather Glen) ift Ricco
www.angrovestud.com


----------



## Holly831 (9 January 2010)

I have 3 due

Mid May Clover Hill mare infoal to Icons Image (she slipped her last one at 7.5 months so I'm keeping fingers crossed)

Beg June 2010 one by Classic (have a 2 year old by him and she is fab) and the one I am really looking forward to by Millenium.

How do you post pictures on here? Help Please!!


----------



## missbreeder (10 January 2010)

It is lovely to hear of all your expected foals
We are due (all fingers crossed) a Cendy (SHBGB) foal out of Habs Lad mare, Paradise Road 
Good luck to all
Craig Millard


----------



## Simsar (10 January 2010)

Just the one for us this year

Diamond Clover AID mare ift Bridgeford Ferryman RID

We had a bad year with the mares last year, lets hope 2010 is better!
Good luck to everyone


----------



## DivaRosa (11 January 2010)

Iam due one on may 31st by a skewbald showing stallion called Salvador out of my Samber mare and the 2nd is due on june 1st. It's by Don Diamond out of my Dauphin mare.

Just to add, I love Legrande and hope to use him this year on my coloured dutch mare!


----------



## chestnut19 (13 January 2010)

I have one due at the end of May:

Nancey (Ladies Night) (Louella Gardammer x Orthos x Rigoletto) in foal to Santo Hit.

V excited!


----------



## Rollin (13 January 2010)

Two due end of Feb/Early May.   Pure bred Shagya Arab and a Shagya/CB cross.


----------



## Aredis (13 January 2010)

Knaresborough Moonbeam (Premium Cleveland Bay mare) is due late April to Timberlane Huckleberry (Premium Cleveland Bay Stallion ) and will be put back in foal to him again for 2011.


----------



## Aredis (13 January 2010)

Little Alice (SHBGB) mare due April to Roeview Pride ( Irish draught)

Alice is already booked to be put in foal to kings Composer for 2011


----------



## no_no_nanette (14 January 2010)

Lyra, TB mare by Muroto out of Glenmore Star (Teofane), in foal to Capitalist, due early June.

(Sadly,late term abortion) - Ballykett Blue Diamond by Able Albert out of a Diamond Lad mare, in foal to Contados (Contender x MytensXX); she will be put to the same stallion again in the spring, so all being well this time we should have this baby in 2011


----------



## Holly831 (17 January 2010)

Blimey - I feel you may need scaffolding to keep awake after foaling from March to August - never mind the matchsticks.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## merlyn26 (18 January 2010)

2 welsh sec c foals due in march - Times is due 7th march and puppys is due 20th march - i am currently fit to burst myself with the sheer excitement of their imminent arrivals!


----------



## hati (18 January 2010)

Ballyshan - what is your Ricardo x Carnival night mare like? I have a yearling by Ricardo out of Senang Hati mare who herself was by Carnval night......so just just wondering what your mare was like temperament wise etc....am aiming for something to event!


----------



## rouxinol (18 January 2010)

Can I add one !!  ..... Mine was born last Monday 11th January ! am I the First !!??? It was a surprise foal ... bought the mare in last may so already covered.. So no idea who Daddy is or when she was due .. It just arrived in all that snow !! Fortunatly she was in !!


----------



## eventrider23 (21 January 2010)

Just the one for me now.  My Welsh D x mare (dam of the coloured in my banner) in foal to Sempers Spirit and due 15th May.


----------



## Metzmartini (28 January 2010)

HI, I have three mares due

15hh triple graded bwbs mare due to Manitu N

17hh graded advanced mare due to Danone II

Weltmeyer/Wenzel I graded mare due to Fidertanz

I'm very lucky as all three mares have only produced premium foals, so looking forward to these


----------



## catts (3 February 2010)

My ex-event mare - Espiritu (Master Spiritus) x Sunley Builds is in foal to No Limit (Indoctro). Due begining of May. Been a bit of a rollercoaster ride as she was diagosed with Cushings in her 2nd trimester. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dressage__diva (3 February 2010)

I have a Jazz foal due June...


----------



## mle22 (4 February 2010)

Our coloured mare, Skew-Whiff, is in foal to Jigilo and due at the beginning of June. I'm nervous already!


----------



## Toast (5 February 2010)

Our TB mare - Sienna Hills (Mandalus) is in foal to Ontario and due at the end of march O.O
x


----------



## Eothain (5 February 2010)

Duca Di Busted x Laughtons Flight in foal to Baltimore
Covering with Ricardo Z in 2010

Musical Pursuit x Corran Ginger in foal to Golden Lariat
Covering with Puissance in 2010

Salluceva x Cornamona in foal to Musical Pursuit
Covering with Dow Jones Courcel in 2010

Ojasper x Flagmount King in foal to Musical Pursuit
Covering with French Buffet or Silvano in 2010

Classic Vision  x Duca Di Busted in foal to Well Chosen
Covering with Watermill Swatch in 2010


----------



## Laukita (17 February 2010)

My Beaujolais x Purioso mare is due her LAURISTON foal on 25th March.......and my Lauriston x Libero H mare is due her STAKKATO'S HIGHLIGHT foal on 9th June

.....CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## vjc (18 February 2010)

I am very excited and eagerly awaiting a foal out of my mare Elmdale Enchantress (due 26th May) she is in foal to Sunray Saristocrat and the foal will be a full brother or sister to Elmdale Eduardo, res overall champ at BNFOY show 2009. Cannot wait to hear of all these lovely foals being born!!!


----------



## lozziehumphreys (23 February 2010)

Whorl wind (World Classic x Tower Walk XX) to Pik Polo (Pascal x Ramiro Z) due 23rd May
Galaxie (Giorgione x Donnerhall) to Showmaker (Show Star x Fidermark) due 30th May
Davina (Don Frederico x Lauries Crusador XX) to Treliver Decanter (Dimaggio x Grand Ferdel)  due 28th June
Victoria (Gribaldi x Balzflug) to Stravinsky XX (Revlon Boy XX x Taurow XX) due May 10th


----------



## LMsporthorses (7 March 2010)

Mine is due around the 23rd march ... in foal to lancelot (volitaire x nimmerdor)But she is showing a bit now so who knows could come any time around now !!
http://www.kennedyequinecentre.com/KEC/page7Lancelot.htm


----------



## argyle (13 March 2010)

Riviera (Relevant x World Cup x Eiger) in foal to Connery

Barracuda (Sandro Hit x Metall x Balzflug) in foal to Don Ricos

Brindabella (Breitling x Blue Hors Cavan x Sandro Hit) in foal to Imperio

Delightful (Dimaggio x De Niro x Rosenkavalier) in foal to Breitling


----------



## Blacklist (13 March 2010)

Good Luck we have Terry's nephew at Stud Bollin Archie


----------



## cocomullen (17 March 2010)

We have just the 1 due: Our HanoxTB mare by Looking glass in foal to Santana HFD, due in June.

Feeling impatient already  Wishing all happy healthy foals for 2010!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (18 March 2010)

My Irish Sports Horse mare (Rich Rebel xx - Clover Hill - Legaun Prince) is due her foal by Bon Balou (Balou du Rouet - Argentinus - Landadel) mid to late April.
She started bagging up yesterday.
Exciting times!


----------



## SSM (18 March 2010)

Donks  AKA Harrington Gala is due June, in foal to Penrhyn Dictator - Buck's dad!


----------



## princess+dude (23 March 2010)

My appaloosa x TB mare is due july/ August shes in foal to Dance night!!! Am so excited


----------



## Limit (23 March 2010)

One due 15th May to Sequel`s Simista. She went all the way to Devon from Cambridge, so hope the journey was worth it !!


----------



## Anteres0 (27 March 2010)

I've had my first foal for this season, very pleased with her. Palomino sabino filly, out a coloured Mars mare and by my perlino stallion Falko, hopefully picture will attach, not very good at the photobucket thing...! 





I have 7 more due to Falko, and also 1 in foal to my Max sabino / overo stallion Ghost on Deck.


----------



## vixann (31 March 2010)

Due tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting - American Paint foal!!!


----------



## vixann (1 April 2010)

3 hours early!!!!

will put photos on if someone can remind me how to use photobucket!


----------



## Enfys (6 April 2010)

So, my APHA foaled April 5th. Palomino colt.
(Dashbardee Jet ex Outlaws Robin Gold) 

It would appear that my QH mare is NOT in foal judging by her attempts to climb the fence in with Zeus yesterday. She'll just have to wait another month for nooky, I refuse to have an early March foal here.


----------



## Alexart (8 April 2010)

I've just got the 1 this year - although wasn't expected as she ran with stallion to keep him company - had her scanned, and it was negative so chucked her out with the broodies as didn't want a late foal.  Noticed in January she was getting rather round - so had vet out and sure enough he'd missed it!!  So one Wessel (friesian) baby out of a TB (Tagula) mare - due end of April-ish!


----------



## Totty (14 May 2010)

Here is mine. My mare was on loan to stud for free covering but too ill now to carry another so we bought him.

http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad220/totty_2010/?action=view&current=LPSstud-00386-2.jpg


----------



## Spiderman (23 June 2010)

Amour G x Pro Set colt


----------



## Jackpotsstud (27 June 2010)

Stavsdals Jackpot x More Pokey colt


----------



## Lgd (6 July 2010)

Slightly belated announcement 

19th May, bay colt by Mooiman out of my 7/8TB advanced dressage mare


----------



## Baydale (8 July 2010)

Grafenstolz x Grace (More Pokey), Gertie, born 28 May.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=176499&id=578103634&l=cdbd7b058f


----------



## Arkmiido (16 July 2010)

Born 19/4/10 Out of Shadowlands Rhiannon (Cruising), By Branco Van Overis (Parco; Darco)





And now....


----------



## QueenDee_ (19 August 2010)

Harlequin- 25.6.10, Thoroughbred X Warmblood, my gorgeous little boy 












^It appears he has inherited his mummy's head for speed 









As you can probably tell, I am very proud of my little boy <3


----------



## JonnisSwe (25 August 2010)

Here is Annie,Swedish Warmblood, born 25 April. 
Odermus R - Rhett Butler xx-Battle Burn xx


----------



## wynter (2 September 2010)

Our first foal of 2010 (still waiting for the others).
Her name is Apache's Tegan, she was born 12/01/10.
Her dam is Odyssee D'urville and her sire was our pie-bald part-bred welsh cob stallion Chiricahua Apache Geronimo (we have since sold him on).
She is to make (though i hope not ) 16.3hh and has the most beautiful paces and a huge jump already 

Photos from when she was first born she was well prepared with nice thick coat (she was born in the snow).















































A few days old 
















Some new ones at 6-7 months old, she is going for a Tina Turner look with her mane  









































Next to mum (she is 16.3hh)


----------



## JonnisSwe (13 September 2010)

New pics! Annie by Odermus R-Rhett Butler xx-Battleburn xx.
4.5 months old.


----------



## Yorketown (14 September 2010)

Meet Libby born 22.05.10 (Libra K/Mistertopogigo xx/Julio Mariner).

1 day:






2 weeks:






and 3 months:


----------



## Pagoda (19 September 2010)

Teke x Arab, called Kalib


----------



## Freya (7 October 2010)

Lenham Whiteside - Pintabian born 25.08.10


----------



## magic104 (3 November 2010)

missbreeder said:



			It is lovely to hear of all your expected foals
We are due (all fingers crossed) a Cendy (SHBGB) foal out of Habs Lad mare, Paradise Road 
Good luck to all
Craig Millard
		
Click to expand...

Craig did you post any pics of her?


----------



## JaxMath (21 November 2010)

Yorketown said:



			Meet Libby born 22.05.10 (Libra K/Mistertopogigo xx/Julio Mariner).

1 day:






2 weeks:






and 3 months:





Click to expand...

Stunning filly Yorketown, you must be very proud!!!


----------



## Yorketown (22 November 2010)

JaxMath said:



			Stunning filly Yorketown, you must be very proud!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks JaxMath 

Put her first rug on yesterday (in the middle of a field in fading light) and she just stood perfectly still and acted as if nothing unusual was going on!  I am sooooo proud!!

Can't wait for a Wolkenderry X Taboo foal - don't know how I'm going to wait until its born in 2012 (hope I havent just jinxed it).


----------



## JonnisSwe (17 December 2010)

Annie is home! She came to me last week, 7.5 months old. 

Odermus R-Rhett Butler xx-Battleburn xx


----------



## d4nny (26 December 2010)

...


----------

